# thermostat is bad



## grumpdog (May 19, 2010)

How much is involved in installing a new thermostat in my 2000 Ford Ranger?

How long is it safe to drive with symptoms of a bad thermostat?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

grumpdog said:


> How much is involved in installing a new thermostat in my 2000 Ford Ranger?
> 
> How long is it safe to drive with symptoms of a bad thermostat?


Which engine is in your ranger?

Are the 'symptoms' for a stuck open or stuck closed thermostat?


----------



## grumpdog (May 19, 2010)

Engine is 4. something? v6. Stuck closed. thanks


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

found this. I wouldn't go by the part numbers on this web link becasuse they might not match yours.

http://www.explorerforum.com/Singleton/web/pages/thermostat.html


----------

